# Return Tuned Cruze to Stock?



## mrd8cd (Sep 29, 2015)

I purchased the BNR tune for my Cruze Eco and have uploaded it into the car. However, does anyone know how to return the car to its original stock state so when I take the car to the dealer they won't see that it's tuned?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

mrd8cd said:


> I purchased the BNR tune for my Cruze Eco and have uploaded it into the car. However, does anyone know how to return the car to its original stock state so when I take the car to the dealer they won't see that it's tuned?


This is my 2nd Tuned Cruze and my dealer never said anything about it.

On the other hand, you should have your stock tune and it should be easy to put it back on.


----------



## mrd8cd (Sep 29, 2015)

Appreciate the response! I have my stock tune saved on my computer, but it is a different file type than the BNR tune file. The stock tune file is an EFILive Tune File, while the "BNR TUNE" is an EFILive Calibration Only File. When I plug the Autocal into my Cruze, there is no program to return the car to stock. The only program is "BNR TUNE" in the Prog 1 slot. I do still have the Read 1 E78 file on the Autocal, but there doesn't seem to be any way to put that back on the car. Any thoughts?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The software you have on your computer should have the option to reflash the stock tune. Turn your PC on connect to the car and open the install software it should guide you thru the installation process and ask which tune you want installed, the new one or reinstall the original tune which should be in the tune sent from BNR. I did this 2 times myself and when you open the program it will ask which tune you want installed the original which should have been included with the file sent by BNR. You do not need a separate file all is included. The BNR should have a transparency option so it can not be detected by the dealer. But if you fell necessary do as said above reconnect to car and the file will ask which tune to install(stock or updated). All i can say is that is how it is via Trifecta tune but maybe EFI does not do the same. Contact BNR they should be able to help.


----------



## mrd8cd (Sep 29, 2015)

Patman, there is no option on the Autocal to program the stock tune back onto the car. The only option regarding the stock tune is to read it and put it on the Autocal. The only program option is the BNR tune. I just went through every possible option on the Autocal, and nothing worked.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You'll have to contact them to get your stock tune back. You probably deleted it.


Also returning the vehicle to stock won't hide the fact it was tuned. It just hides the tune itself. Which is good, because GM can't void your warranty based solely on "Because it was tuned".


----------



## mrd8cd (Sep 29, 2015)

Alright I figured it out! This may not be the only or best way to get your car tuned back to stock via EFI Live, but it works. I knew I had my stock tune the entire time in case people thought I misplaced or deleted it. The issue was being able to actually PROGRAM the stock tune back onto the car because it wasn't the same file type as the BNR tune that Jerry sent me. Here are the steps in case anyone else needs to revert back to stock:

1. On your computer, locate the E78_0001 read file that you extracted from your car initially. We are going to convert this file to the same file type that the BNR TUNE file is.
2. On your computer, open EFILive Scan and Tune (not EFILive Explorer).
3. On the left pane, click F8: Tools (it may be a different "F" number depending on what version of the program you have).
4. In the new window that appears, click F7: Copy.
5. In the "folder" field navigate to the folder in which you have your stock read file saved.
6. Uncheck the "test only" check box, and then click copy.
7. This process converts your .ctz read file into a .coz tune file, the same file type that the BNR TUNE file is. It also leaves your original READ file intact. I would suggest naming the new file "STOCK TUNE" or something like that so it's easily recognizable.
8. Once the copy is complete, copy the newly created .coz file into the Tune folder on your Autocal device, just as you had before to put the BNR TUNE on your car.
9. Upload the "STOCK TUNE" file onto your car using the same process that you use to put the BNR TUNE on your car.
10. That's it!

Hopefully someone finds this useful. Let me know if you have any questions, comments, or concerns.

-Matt


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you have the original file keep scrolling down until you get to full flash / or program or something like that. That is where mine was located by default when I flashed back to stock.


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Also returning the vehicle to stock won't hide the fact it was tuned. It just hides the tune itself. Which is good, because GM can't void your warranty based solely on "Because it was tuned".


are these cars like android phones where they keep a flash count so they can see how many times it was flashed??

and a tune wont void your warranty??


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rancid said:


> are these cars like android phones where they keep a flash count so they can see how many times it was flashed??
> 
> and a tune wont void your warranty??


They are, but some tuners are able to bypass the flash counter.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Rancid said:


> are these cars like android phones where they keep a flash count so they can see how many times it was flashed??
> 
> *and a tune wont void your warranty??*


Sort of, I mean dealers will be stubborn. Some of them don't care. But if you kick up enough dirt, you will get your warranty work.




MP81 said:


> They are, but some tuners are able to bypass the flash counter.


Yeah. It's an easy simple math problem. Or you can brute force it pretty quickly. But its illegal (debatebly, but the chance of the tuner winning is really low). There has never been an actual legal case of it, but there have been love letters.

Granted the entire tuning industry is a giant legal crap hole waiting to explode, but its best to keep the grey areas to a minimum if they are not needed.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

mrd8cd said:


> Alright I figured it out! This may not be the only or best way to get your car tuned back to stock via EFI Live, but it works. I knew I had my stock tune the entire time in case people thought I misplaced or deleted it. The issue was being able to actually PROGRAM the stock tune back onto the car because it wasn't the same file type as the BNR tune that Jerry sent me. Here are the steps in case anyone else needs to revert back to stock:
> 
> 1. On your computer, locate the E78_0001 read file that you extracted from your car initially. We are going to convert this file to the same file type that the BNR TUNE file is.
> 2. On your computer, open EFILive Scan and Tune (not EFILive Explorer).
> ...


I just purchased the BNR Tune. I sent them two .ctz files, one of engine and one for transmission. They sent me back four files, a pair stock files (engine and transmission) with a .coz and a pair of BNR tune files, same engine and transmission .coz, so that does away with need for conversion above.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Sort of, I mean dealers will be stubborn. Some of them don't care. But if you kick up enough dirt, you will get your warranty work.
> 
> Yeah. It's an easy simple math problem. Or you can brute force it pretty quickly. But its illegal (debatebly, but the chance of the tuner winning is really low). There has never been an actual legal case of it, but there have been love letters.
> 
> Granted the entire tuning industry is a giant legal crap hole waiting to explode, but its best to keep the grey areas to a minimum if they are not needed.


How can you brute force it?


----------

